# Water monitor?



## Enderwigginout (Sep 27, 2020)

These boards have been pure gold for my tegu. I’m now pre researching water monitors. Anyone have experience? Wish there was a similar message board site for them! Besides the obvious difference in size and risk, what are some of the fundamental differences between my argie tegu and a water monitor?


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Oct 29, 2020)

well, im not an expert but i can say that they will want much more water. you might even need a place for them to swim. I've heard that they make very nice pets. hope you are able to get one soon


----------



## Zyn (Oct 30, 2020)

Go to nerds YouTube you’ll find everything you need


----------



## Chris & Stitches (Nov 4, 2020)

I am in the same boat but I have a customer with a 4 foot water monitor I get to see every few weeks/months.he got him from a teenage kid that apparently took good care of him until he became unrealistic for a 15 year old to afford.
I have gotten to know my tegu very well, and That monitor is the opposite.they are both nice, but my tegus will burrow under me and cuddle, or run for the pillows, they are ok with all interaction but they don’t come to me when I call them or anything really crazy, they want limited interaction and maximum freedom to get into everything in the house.he lets the water monitor (skip) out and do my terror this 4foot 20 pound beast is coming at me full speed from a carpet room to tile floor and slides into my legs and just stares at me waiting to be pet...craziest thing I’ve ever witnessed from a lizard.and he would follow us around the house and just would not leave either of us alone.he said he has never bit but has delivered a few skin breaking tail whips.understandable. But my tegus are both showing signs of going down for the winter...so I am going to add to the collection.WM is the holy grail but I also love the Nile monitor, but have never experienced one up close


----------



## Zyn (Nov 4, 2020)

I want a black and white phase lace but they’re stuck in aus lol no exporting from aus sadly


----------



## Chris & Stitches (Nov 5, 2020)

I am really leaning toward a dumerils or Argus


----------



## thommack (Dec 15, 2020)

I had a "borrowed" 4 foot Dumeril's monitor (Scalari) for about 6 months about 25 years ago. He had the run of my home office. He would follow me around. One day I was squatting down looking for a book in my bookcase and suddenly felt claws on my back. I waited, and here comes Scalari up my back and heperches on my shoulder to se what I was doing. He was the most incredible lizard, personality-wise, I ever owned.


----------



## Ruby (Mar 31, 2021)

Zyn said:


> I want a black and white phase lace but they’re stuck in aus lol no exporting from aus sadly


I know this is ancient but the DFW reptarium has a pair of bell phase laces that were “caught in the act” last time I picked up some feeders. They’ll definitely be expensive but the should have some available later this year.


----------

